# Froggystyle Monsooned Malabar



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I kindly received 200g from Froggystyle as I sent him a PF basket, he asked me for my input, so here goes.

Please remember I have never reviewed anything before and my palette isn't as sensitive as most of you lot. I've been off the cigs 3 months and tastebuds are a little mutted so can't taste the delicate flavours.

Roasted 29th April, upon opening the packet today, 5th May, there was a lovely earthly aroma, not sure if the beans are rested enough but couldn't wait to tuck in.

16g in, grind on Mazzer SJ, I had the same static problem with my other MM so a little water helped the grinding process.

Tamp at my usual 30lb with the help of my click mat.

95 degrees selected on the Verona and poured for 30 secs and weighed 24g out, lovely thick pour and the Crema looked wonderful.

Upon tasting the espresso, the Crema was thick and felt great against the mouth, best uv tasted to be honest. The espresso was earth and hints of chocolate and nuts came through towards the end of the drink. Lovely mouth feel even 15 mins after drinking.

I tried a flat white with the same temp, weight and pour, and the espresso cut through the milk perfectly.

I am using a Monsooned Malabar I bought from Pumphreys at the moment so a side by side comparison was done, and Froggysyle beans won hands down.

I'd be happy to have received these from a reputable roaster and would defo get some more. Please be aware that my palate isn't great and trying to get what's in my head down in written word is a task I find difficult., but had to get this down as I'm really impressed with the beans and I said to Froggystyle, I'd let him know how I got on.

Hope this all makes sense. Haha


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's very good to hear.

Try giving the MM a go at 93C with a very light tamp.

You may find some different, extra, flavours in there.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Regardless of roaster I think you have summed up the delights of MM perfectly there.

ian


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah cheers guys, wasn't sure I'd get my point across.

Will give it a go at 93C, glad that was mentioned as still getting used to the fact I can change temps. Haha


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

MM is my favourite bean for milk drinks.

So muted - hardly ever get acidic flavours come though.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah Kyle, I'm not a great fan of espresso as my taste is still muted, I do prefer milk (flat white) drinks.

It's perfect in that. Just have to remember to add a tiny drop of water as the static is terrible.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Jason, Means to lot to get a little praise on my beans!

I did think another 30 seconds to a minute may have helped them, so will try that next time.

Glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Well mate, I think they taste fantastic as they are but might be better getting an opinion from someone who knows what they're doing. Haha


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I just love MM, always have some for flat whites, get asked for it very often and generally can't get enough of the stuff.

A nice way of getting a lot out of a shot is to grind for ristretto, lower temperature to about 87 and aim for just over 1/1 in 40 or 45 seconds. That will really get you over to the dark side.

There is just so much you can do with this bean!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah good advice Scotford. Will give that a go also


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think when you do them that short you will get a lot of weird spice flavours as the acidity tries to push though.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've had great results using that process getting sweeter notes alongside the more umami classic tastes from the shot resulting in a more rounded pull.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> I think when you do them that short you will get a lot of weird spice flavours as the acidity tries to push though.


I would have thought so too but the lower temperature doesn't put the grind under such duress and coaxes more from it at a lower speed. Think slow cooking.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I would have thought so too but the lower temperature doesn't put the grind under such duress and coaxes more from it at a lower speed. Think slow cooking.


What machine are you using?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

LaSpaz S40 these days.


----------

